

How Hard Could It Be?: Good System, Bad System - mqt
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20080801/how-hard-could-it-be-good-system-bad-system.html

======
cperciva
Whatever Joel (and the Starbucks employees mentioned) might think, the
"expediters" do actually speed things up. Asking people what they want BEFORE
they get to the head of the line means that by the time they arrive they've
figured out what they want -- rather than weighing their options at the one
point when they are in the critical path.

~~~
william42
This is the sort of intersting thing I come to HN to read.

(Although "We can't give it to you here" still seems kinda dickish)

~~~
joshwa
Process trolls can infect any organization...

------
Hexstream
"Personally, I was so offended by that expediter that I'm now getting my
coffee at the Starbucks on 60th Street. The 58th Street branch can take a
flying leap for all I care."

Hum... "Fuck you Starbucks, I'm so offended I'll go at ANOTHER of your
branches! That will teach you."

~~~
benr
Yeah, sarcasm is cool.

------
rrf
I wonder if it wouldn’t be better to simply have a pre-ordering system,
especially during peak times. (That is, before you enter the store)

~~~
snprbob86
I really like the system at Wawa: there are many touch screens. You enter your
order and then take a printed receipt to the register, pay, get stamped, and
get a copy. Then you trade your "PAID" stamped receipt for your sandwich when
they call your number. Super fast and easy, never a line for the screens, and
you can browse the rest of the store while you wait.

